# I DON'T REALLY KNOW WHAT THIS IS???????



## welddigger (Apr 21, 2006)

OK! I WAS PULLING ALL MY DUG JUNK OUT OF MY SHED FOR SOME REASON AND CAME ACROSS THIS. I DUG IT ABOUT THREE YEARS AGO ON A DUMP OVER THE SIDE OF A BANK ON A STONE  ROAD IN EASTREN PA.MY ONLY GUESS IS IT IS A LENS TO A WWII SPOT LIGHT MAYBE. IT WAS A LITTLE DIRTY BUT IN GOOD SHAPE . I JUST GOT DONE CLEANING IT THREE YEARS LATER AND IT IS IN MINT CONDITION, SO I FIGURED I'DE ASK YOU GUYS WHAT YOU THINK IT MIGHT BE??THE BOTTOM STATES, LIBERTY LENS/MACBETH-EVANS/GLASS COMPANY/PAT. DEC.8.14. TYPE-D NO 4746-5-2  8 1/2. THE TOP IS EMBOSSED,MADE IN U.S.A./TOP/PAT. JUNE 29 1920. WELL AFTER TYPING IN THOSE DATES I GUESS THAT PUTS IT BEFORE WWII. ANY INFO WOULD BE COOOOLLL!!!![8D][8D]


----------



## welddigger (Apr 21, 2006)

HERES THE PICS


----------



## welddigger (Apr 21, 2006)

BOTTOM EMBOSSING


----------



## capsoda (Apr 21, 2006)

It  a head light lens from some type of vehicle before sealed beams. Probably 1900 to early 1920s.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2006)

> MACBETH-EVANS


 I agree but it may have had other uses.
 Some history, 
 http://www.thelampworks.com/lw_companies_macbeth.htm
 http://users.rcn.com/sweetb.javanet/history.html


----------



## aussiebottlo (Apr 24, 2006)

Its a headlight lens, Ford used them on T models very hard to get original ones.

 John


----------

